# Ever WANT an ATRA?



## Beegers (Oct 4, 2005)

Last week we brought 2 ATRAs for the price of 1 transport to a nearby hospital. The RN on duty was being a **** to us (as he has on numerous other occasions) so my partner and I now requesting PD to FIND us drunks to bring to them just to piss his *** off.

It all started with this guy when we brought a 14 yrold with a sprained ankle in there. Before he even looked at the ankle he was shouting that they don't have a pediatric unit, they dont see peds, and more mumble jumble about surgery (FREAKING the kid out) and then made the father sign the kid out AMA.

I was there on Saturday and they certainly were treating pediatrics....an 11 yr old with the stomach flu walked out as we were waiting for an 8 day old PICU in the ER there to transfer. There were also about 2 other pediatrics in nearby rooms.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 4, 2005)

:blink: 

 :angry:


----------



## Beegers (Oct 4, 2005)

What?!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jb78emt_@Oct 4 2005, 02:08 PM
> * Last week we brought 2 ATRAs for the price of 1 transport to a nearby hospital. The RN on duty was being a **** to us (as he has on numerous other occasions) so my partner and I now requesting PD to FIND us drunks to bring to them just to piss his *** off.
> 
> *


 Little unprofessional...

Write him up or deal with it, don't cram the triage system or tie up a rig when someone may actually need it.


----------



## Beegers (Oct 4, 2005)

Not really. That hospital has the closest detox unit. All our drunks go there or to the psych hospital. 

In fact, we had a smelly one that had to be brought up from the riverbank in a stokes requring a page out for the rescue truck.

Now I just cleared from an involuntary psych transport. Yay.


----------



## Jon (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jb78emt_@Oct 4 2005, 08:48 PM
> * Not really. That hospital has the closest detox unit. All our drunks go there or to the psych hospital.
> 
> In fact, we had a smelly one that had to be brought up from the riverbank in a stokes requring a page out for the rescue truck.
> ...


 Nice.


What is an "ATRA"???

Jon


----------



## Beegers (Oct 5, 2005)

That's what the drunks are called here.  Because of the similarities of drunks to diabetics symptoms. All patients go to the hospital and occupies the acute beds.


----------



## Jon (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jb78emt_@Oct 5 2005, 12:34 AM
> * That's what the drunks are called here.  Because of the similarities of drunks to diabetics symptoms. All patients go to the hospital and occupies the acute beds. *


 what does the abbreviration mean?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 5 2005, 02:36 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 5 2005, 02:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Jb78emt_@Oct 5 2005, 12:34 AM
> * That's what the drunks are called here. Because of the similarities of drunks to diabetics symptoms. All patients go to the hospital and occupies the acute beds. *


what does the abbreviration mean? [/b][/quote]
 Automatic Transmission Rebuilders Association

American Tort Reform Association 

Arizona Tax Research Association 

all trans-retinoic acid (CA Drug)

American Track Racing Association


----------



## Beegers (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 5 2005, 05:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 5 2005, 05:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Automatic Transmission Rebuilders Association

American Tort Reform Association 

Arizona Tax Research Association 

all trans-retinoic acid (CA Drug)

American Track Racing Association [/b][/quote]
 Hahaha

I don't remember what the abbrevation stands for. Forgot.

When I find out I'll post it. I saw paperwork about it at my corps.


----------

